# Tiny Font Makes Everything Unreadable



## Quiet Pine (Dec 25, 2017)

Help! I don't know what I did, but suddenly the font is tiny and I can't read a thing. Even a magnifying glass is difficult. I won't be able to proofread this. What did I do and how can I undo it? The simplest response might be readable with the magnifying glass. Thank you!


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 25, 2017)

How about holding ctrl key and the + key?


----------



## GetawaysRus (Dec 25, 2017)

Is it all websites or just TUG?

If every web page is small, you can press Control and the + key together as many times as you need to in order to magnify the screen to a comfortable level for reading.

Similarly, pressing Control and the - key will make things smaller.


----------



## Quiet Pine (Dec 25, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> How about holding ctrl key and the + key?





GetawaysRus said:


> Control and the + key


Thank you both! That worked. 23 years since I got my first computer and I knew nothing about this. My very best Christmas gift!  (Really the only one, since I celebrate Hanukkah.)


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 25, 2017)

These key combinations are really browser functions, so they depend on what web browser you are using.  On many browsers, Ctrl + 0 will bring you back to the default text size for that site, and you can adjust to taste from there.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 25, 2017)

It is the zoom feature, either zoom in or out.  Merry Christmas


----------

